# archery range in orlando



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i am going to orlando for a family vacation, the problem is that its the week before the youth wourld championships in utah. are there any archery ranges in that area that i can shoot at so i dont miss a week of shooting before that cause that would kill my chances. so if there any good ranges in that area your input would be greatly appreciated.


We have been gone a year now...Wow, hard to believe, but we stay in touch. There are no outdoor ranges in Orlando. You can only shoot indoor and there are only two locations to shoot that at. One is a 15 yard range on the east side of town, called Shooter's Den. Don't take any bow advise from anyone there. They think they know what they are doing. Enough said...:mg:

Then there is a fairly new range in Lake Mary at a newer store. Gander Mountain I think the name is. I recommend this range over the other. Call ahead to make sure the range is open. Shoot Straight just closed their range at the end of October and that is where we used to shoot. The only outdoor range was a member only range and it just recently closed as well. We had a deal set up with the Sheriff's office and used to shoot behind their firing range burm, yes while they were shooting. Gave Kiley the feeling of being in a fox hole during war time. But it helped with her concentration, especially if she was sprayed with gravel and sand from a round that hit the top of the burm.

Anyway, if you are going to be at Disney, these two indoor ranges are across town. Traffic can be a nightmare between 6-9 AM and 3-7 PM, meaning I4 is a parking lot.ukey:


----------



## Archerycat (Mar 1, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> i am going to orlando for a family vacation, the problem is that its the week before the youth wourld championships in utah. are there any archery ranges in that area that i can shoot at so i dont miss a week of shooting before that cause that would kill my chances. so if there any good ranges in that area your input would be greatly appreciated.


I would contact NADA, they are located in Florida and would know were to shoot if at all. 

Phone: (352)-472-2388 
Fax: (352) 472-2375 
Email: [email protected] 
Business hour: 8 am - 5 pm Eastern Time (from Monday to Friday)

The people at NADA are super nice and will try and help you.


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

*Archery Range in Orlando*

Another option - go the the Florida Archery Association website at (sorry - they won't let me post the link yet - google it) and see if you can find someone there that can help you. I am in Brevard County so our range is too far east to be very convenient for you.


And Barb --- you left Florida about the time I started shooting in Florida so I never got a chance to meet you - I heard about Kiley though! We lived in Arizona for 28 years (in Mesa) and I miss it more than anyone knows. Our kids still live there so we get back to visit now and then.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Another option - go the the Florida Archery Association website at (sorry - they won't let me post the link yet - google it) and see if you can find someone there that can help you. I am in Brevard County so our range is too far east to be very convenient for you.
> 
> 
> And Barb --- you left Florida about the time I started shooting in Florida so I never got a chance to meet you - I heard about Kiley though! We lived in Arizona for 28 years (in Mesa) and I miss it more than anyone knows. Our kids still live there so we get back to visit now and then.


Here is the link to Florida Archery Association, but I promise there are no outdoor ranges in Orlando...http://floridaarchery.org/


Oh we love being in AZ. We lived in FL for 10 yrs and I can't say I miss it. I was there in July and boy do I hate humidity. I will be back Dec 18-20. I plan on seeing Ron Lucas while I am there and hopefully Andie Anderson too. Ron doesn't live too far from you. He was Kiley's coach and a super great guy. Shoots Compound Fingers, have you met him yet?


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

*Ranges in Orlando*



Landed in AZ said:


> Here is the link to Florida Archery Association, but I promise there are no outdoor ranges in Orlando...[not letting me post url until I get 5 posts]
> 
> 
> Oh we love being in AZ. We lived in FL for 10 yrs and I can't say I miss it. I was there in July and boy do I hate humidity. I will be back Dec 18-20. I plan on seeing Ron Lucas while I am there and hopefully Andie Anderson too. Ron doesn't live too far from you. He was Kiley's coach and a super great guy. Shoots Compound Fingers, have you met him yet?


Yes, I know Ron - have shot with him a lot lately. 
OK - there may not be any "official" outdoor ranges in Orlando, but I know one guy who has an understanding with a church that lets him shoot in their big open field. He said he leaves the target frame there and brings the target butt with him. 

This is getting off topic some, how do we email privately on this?? I'm new.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

LoveMyHoyt said:


> Yes, I know Ron - have shot with him a lot lately.
> 
> 
> This is getting off topic some, how do we email privately on this?? I'm new.


you go to there user name, wait for a drop down list or click i cant remebmer then click on the send provate message


----------

